# Advice on a Surf Cast Combo



## fairway (Apr 26, 2003)

Hello Chunkers! After almost a year I will be heading south and will have oppurtunity to spend my $200 gift card at Bass Pro Shop in charlotte.......... I;d like to buy a Surf Cast setup and was wondering if any of you guys can recommend rod/reel (in $200 range). I like to fish bait from Folly Beach near Charleston. I have a 9 foot casting rod with a Ambassador 6500 but am looking for something to get me a bit farther out and rod length to keep line out of the waves bettr. Thanks for any advice. Regards FF


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

I just seen the Oceanmaster line of rods at Bass Pro and they are sweet. Check em out, their 12' is rated 6 to 12oz but they also have lighter models all probably around 100 to 120.00 mark. Have fun shoppin I know I would !


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*The Ocean Master 6-12...*

is a nice rod. I got both of mine when they were on sale for $80/ea. I have a spinner and a casting. But they are extremely stiff. I used the spinner for 10 days at Hatteras; IMO they only throw with the tip, not the whole rod. They will throw a big chunk, but you do not get as much help from the rod as one that is not as stiff. When a rod bends then you get more help throwing. If you are going to throw 8 to 12-N- bait or a head then buy a OC 6-12; if not buy the lighter model. I got tired of throwing that stiff OC; but when the weather gets bad and the water moves more, then I use it. pelican man.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

I bought a 12' OM/Daiwa 30SHV combo over the phone from the Charlotte BPS for $199 last spring - they may offer the same deal at the store.


----------



## fairway (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for the input guys. The Ocean Master looks good. I'm thinking of getting the 3-6 oz model. I hate to say it but I'm not sure I can deal with a non-level wind reel.......any recs. for a levelwind? Thanks again! FF


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*The 3-6 model will...*

Not allow you to fish on beaches that have a heavy current or tide. Get the heavier model...you never know when you might need 8 ounces to hold bottom...

With the Daiwa reels (SLH/SHV), you do not have to worry about "birds nest" as they have a spool control knob on the right side that allows you to cast effortlessly. I have the 12' OM heavy and a Daiwa Grand Wave that casts forever! The OM and the Daiwa reel combo is a steal and highly regarded on the outer banks for distance casting 8-N-B8.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

your level wind reel depemds on the type of fishing you do. if you are looking for big drum, rock or or other fish that can run inthe30-40 range or better than you must consider a heavy duty job. ifthe fish you catch[fish for] are less than your 6500 is adequate. then look for a rod in the 4-6 oz. range. they will handle a slightly larger weight if neede. depends on your size and strength. if that is the case, look at the all star, star, or st crouix. they have excellent rods.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "fairway",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fairway said:


> *Hello Chunkers! After almost a year I will be heading south and will have oppurtunity to spend my $200 gift card at Bass Pro Shop in charlotte.......... I;d like to buy a Surf Cast setup and was wondering if any of you guys can recommend rod/reel (in $200 range). I like to fish bait from Folly Beach near Charleston. I have a 9 foot casting rod with a Ambassador 6500 but am looking for something to get me a bit farther out and rod length to keep line out of the waves bettr. Thanks for any advice. Regards FF *


Don't know where in Va you are located but there is now a BPS in Hampton Va. They don't have th 6-12 in conv but they do have th 2-6 in 12' conv.


----------



## fairway (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for all of the advice and information..... I'll be heading south tonite and will stay overnite at the BPS area to leisurely shop amongst all of the treasures, Ive drooled over so much of it online and in the catalog. Ive printed these posts and some respective pages from the catalog to keep me on track when I walk through the doors!

Im in Lynchburg and visit Charleston twice a year so I go right passed the Charlotte store. I did get a flyer from Hampton and would like to check it out hmmm a trip to the Va coast.

I'd love to pull in a 30 or 40 lb.er Drum or Rock but havent had that priviledge yet. I am still a bit mixed on the rod selection, I think the St. Croix are very nice but a bit pricy for my level and the Ocean Master doesnt seem to have middle of the line weight config.

I'll take this adivce, look at what they have and buy what feels good (fish karma?)

One last hint from you pros.........

Fishing from beach, open Atlantic, fairly strong surf/tide, looking for any gamefish using cut or live bait........ What the best rig, hook size, weight....any example links on the web?

Thanks again on all of your help, I'll keep you posted. FF


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I prefer fishfinder rigs for fishing the Atlantic. Make them yourself to ensure quality....

Note:

Shorter hook to swivel distance=less wind restistance=longer distance

Longer hook to swivel distance=more wind resistance=shorter distance


----------



## fairway (Apr 26, 2003)

Just an update on my post .

I made it down south to the BPS and found an OM12SC 3-6 oz. and Ambassador 7000 combo for $190.00. 

I used it off Folly beach and was throwing 4nb8 pretty well.....burned my spooling thumb once though...ouch. Unfortunately I didnt do much off the beach with it though...only a small puppy drum and a small weakfish. A bit windy.

On another note I did some surf/wading near a small jetty up the beach one morning at sunrise and caught a beautiful 26" Red Drum on my 9' light action spinning outfit w/12lb spiderwire (30lb mono leader sliding egg sinker, fresh shrimp). It was a thrilling fight and took every bit of 10 minutes to bring him to the beach. I removed the 2/0 circle hook from his jaw, laid my rod down and held that beauty up to admire him (of course looked around hoping someone else might see but alas I was alone) and released him to fight another day! Man that fish made my trip... wish i had a picture! Thanks again for all the replies.

I've got some time off from work and read Stripers caught at or near Lesner..... is that right on Va. Beach?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fairway, if ya head to VB an take a left on Pacific it turns into shore drive. Th first big bridge ya come to is th lesner. For more specific info an directions drop on down to Va board. Nice red BTW!


----------

